# Folder Redirection Issue



## EmpireTech (Apr 7, 2010)

> *Failed to perform redirection of folder My Documents. The new directories for the redirected folder could not be created. The folder is configured to be redirected to <\\*******\Users\%USERNAME%\My Documents>, the final expanded path was <\\***\Users\Bob\My Documents>. The following error occurred: This security ID may not be assigned as the owner of this object.*


Any idea what could cause this?


----------



## ThePrutser (Oct 13, 2007)

Did you check the folder? What account is set as the owner for the object? How about the share, are the share and NTFS permission correctly set? check this document for permissions: http://technet.microsoft.com/tr-tr/library/cc757013(WS.10).aspx


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Where are you trying to move them to? You can't move one docs folder to a location occupied by some other one. If the folders are hardlinked, they are already in the same location since both locations are the very same folder with different addresses.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

See this

http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=101&eventno=988&source=Folder Redirection&phase=1

found using google
http://www.google.com/search?source...or+the+redirected+folder+could+not+be+created

.


----------

